# Which decaf ?



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I know maybe it's not the done thing to drink coffee without caffeine but since owning the Strega I just want to keep on pulling baby. Unfortunately my nervous system can't take too much of it, we'll in the evenings anyway.So I would like the forums opinions and views on any of the de cafe range that the roasters do, and which are their favourites ?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have tried many decafs, some poor, some ok and some good but none holds a candle to Londinium decaf for flavour, juiciness, density of mouthfeel or longevity of storage. Ok you might find cheaper elsewhere but you won't get anywhere near the actual value of bang for your buck so to speak. It really is head and shoulders above anything else I have had


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> I have tried many decafs, some poor, some ok and some good but none holds a candle to Londinium decaf for flavour, juiciness, density of mouthfeel or longevity of storage. Ok you might find cheaper elsewhere but you won't get anywhere near the actual value of bang for your buck so to speak. It really is head and shoulders above anything else I have had


Thanks for that Cam ! What about Raves, they have quite a following here


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Totally with cam here, Londinium decaf are really very good indeed, they cost a bit more but if you order more the price comes down, but definitely worth the money...


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Totally with cam here, Londinium decaf are really very good indeed, they cost a bit more but if you order more the price comes down, but definitely worth the money...


I think Ill give them a whirl, I need a de cafe for the evenings and also to play around on the Strega.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Nude Espresso decaf is good, as is Rave's. Haven't tried Londinium's but it's always highly spoken about on here.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I know Reiss has some decaf at the moment and should be approaching perfectly rested. Did u order any yet?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> I know Reiss has some decaf at the moment and should be approaching perfectly rested. Did u order any yet?


Funnily enough I was wondering how long before they deliver, I paid on the 13 of Jan. I assume they roast to order ?


----------



## Ian H (Dec 2, 2013)

If you like a slightly less than a fully dark roast (which I do), then Hasbean's "Unleaded" is nice.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> none holds a candle to Londinium decaf for flavour, juiciness, density of mouthfeel or longevity of storage


How does Londinium's decaf fare in French press or chemex?

I try not to have caffeine after 6pm but sometimes I fancy a brew after the girls are in bed.

So thinking of getting an inexpensive hand grinder and good decaf beans for those occasions. Don't really want to be firing the Cherub up and messing with my grinder settings.


----------

